# First Smoke Ever - Shoulders - I Have Questions!



## katemail13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi, all.

I finally 'seasoned' my new smoker today, and I am going to do my first smoke in two days.

I bought a two-pack of pork shoulders at Sam's Club, and they are crouched in the fridge, waiting.  They are approx. 8.25 lbs each. 













2013-11-2_Pork_Shoulders_1.1.jpg



__ katemail13
__ Nov 3, 2013


















2013-11-2_Pork_Shoulders_2.1.jpg



__ katemail13
__ Nov 3, 2013






I have a recipe for rub that I will be using, but what else do I need to do to these beauties?  The smoker book says something about wrapping them in foil after 5 hours, and then continuing to smoke for another 1 to 1 1/2 hours.  What does this do?

I have other questions, too, if anyone has time to answer them. 

1)  I have a MES 30 (just got it a week ago).  Should I put foil or something over the chip holder/loader area to keep the meat drippings from getting all over the place?  It seems awfully messy to just put the meat on the rack, and toss it in there.  If someone did this to my OVEN, I might kill them.

2)  Do I need to dampen the chips in any way?

3)  The smoker book doesn't say what I'm supposed to do about the water reservoir...do I fill it? Leave it empty? If I fill it, do I keep it full, or let it evaporate?

4)  Why is this forum called 'GRILLING pork'?  I couldn't find one called 'smoking pork'.  Am I in the wrong place?

Thank you all for any and all help, guidance, or suggestions!

Katie


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 3, 2013)

katemail13 said:


> Hi, all.
> 
> I finally 'seasoned' my new smoker today, and I am going to do my first smoke in two days.
> 
> ...


If you want to have pulled pork bring your internal meat temp up to 205 and around 165 to 180 for slicing. Smokers are notorious for having inaccurate thermometers so if you have a probe type thermometer that you can put next to the meat it will help. You will probably be looking at 10-14 hour smoke at 225 or 8-12 at 265.

A lot a real time smoking threads happen here so if you have any questions as you go don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## cliffcarter (Nov 3, 2013)

Ignore the book on the cooking technique, it sounds like a recipe for failure to me. Woodcutter's advice is sound you should follow it, especially regarding the internal temperature for pulled pork being done. I would wait until you have a few cooks under your belt before you dive into the wet to dry technique, no sense in making things too detailed on the first time out. Pork butts are easy- rub, place in the pit, cook until done(195°205° internal temp), pull and enjoy.

Regarding the cooking temperature, if you cook at 225° it will take a long time for your butts to cook, my advice is to cook at a higher temp, even higher than Woodcutter's 265°. I see the biggest problem that people have when cooking pork butts for the first time is that they are coming up on their projected serving time and the meat is no where near the desired internal temp. This happens frequently when cooking in the low range, 225°-250°. I recommend cooking at a higher temp, 265°-285°, it will lower your overall cooking time and make the day more manageable and perhaps less stressful as well. For the record I cook my shoulders between 285°-300°, at these temps your 8 pound butts would be done in about 7 hours, YMMV.

If you do cook at the higher temps you should put 1/2 to 3/4 inch of *hot* water in the drip pan when you put the butts in the pit.

Good Luck


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 3, 2013)

The main section is Pork that's for smoking and pork related questions in general.

Check this thread out for a basic pork butt smoke     http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/57139/basic-pulled-pork-smoke

As for the MES questions I'll let another member answer them as I don't have one


----------



## katemail13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks, everyone, for your kind replies. 

I have another question:  The smoker booklet says add chips for the first 3 hours.  Can anyone tell me if that means DON'T add chips for rest of the smoke? 

...and ANOTHER question:  Anyone with a MES - if I'm smoking these shoulders at 275°, how long should the chips last before I put in more chips?  I have a really hard time seeing into the hole to see the status of the chips...without just getting an eyeful of smoke.

I am going to rub the shoulders this afternoon, and let them sit in the fridge overnight tonight, then I will rub them again in the morning, and into the smoker with them.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Katie


----------



## raspy87 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey Katie

New to smoking here too! I would continue to add chips, especially for a 10-12 hour smoke. I do not have an MES but my guess is if you're getting an eye full of smoke no need to add chips. Just remember thin blue smoke not bellows off white smoke. At least that's what I've been told. As stated above a good thermometer is a great investment! The maverick remote is what I broke down an bought and haven't regretted since! 

I'm smoking some pheasant breast and sausages right now.any questions I'll check back periodically! Also anyone with more experience feel free to correct anything I may have stated incorrectly!

Cheers


----------



## julliette (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey Katie

I have a 30" MES with window, I've only started using my smoker a little over a year ago,  First off be warned... once you started smoking your going to be addicted....LOL.... you are going to want to try smoking everything...I have smoked bacon ( no more store bought bacon for me)  Dried beef, chicken, Cornish hens, pork loin, chuckies, the list goes on and on. ( Sorry guys, I know pictures, pictures, I am so bad at that, I take pictures of raw product and then smoke it, eat it and say oops!!!! damn forgot pictures again).

to answer your questions...I add chips about every 40 min to a hour, (strong suggestion, get your self a AMNPS, so much easier).

cooking time???? you will find out that you do not go by time when smoking, but figure about 1 hr to a hr and a half per pound, it does depend on how hot you run your smoker, low and slow is the best.

3 hours smoke time seems low, I would suggest longer smoke time,,, but everyone has there own taste preference.

cover your drip pan...water pan with foil for easier clean up.

I personally do not put water in my water pan, I have seen where some people will put sand in there pan for a more even heat. (cover sand with foil)

You are going to find out that this is a great site to have handy, lot of helpful suggestion... have any question about smoking and someone on here will help you out, a great bunch of people, no question is to stupid, just ask away.


----------



## everythingsmoke (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey Katie, the reason the booklet says smoke for the first 3 hrs because generally that the period of time when the meat absorbs the majority of smoke.  After that the meat forms a shell around it, which we lovingly refer to as "the bark".  Feel free to continue to add chips for the rest of the smoke but the majority of the smoke has already been absorbed into the meat.  I like a lot of smoke flavor and I keep the smoke going for the external parts of the meat, but make sure it is thin blue smoke and not white smoke.  I have a mes 40 and I usually add wood chips every 2 hrs.  Most of the time now I don't use chips, I'm using my AMNPS, might want to look into getting one from Todd, awesome product that produces the thin blue smoke every time and he's always there to help if you have any questions.
Happy smoking!


----------



## jted (Nov 3, 2013)

Just a word or three about your MES. Keep the top smoke damper open ,Your chips work best dry and you can expect to add each hour. Your cook time will depend on your cooking temp. At 225 it will be a long cook(near 16 hours) but moving the temp up to 250 to 260 it will significantly lower the cook time. All cook times are different, that is the beauty of the forgiving Pork butt. It is better the next day Don't try to figure the cook completion time  for dinner or you will disappoint your self. Loose the water pan for the pork butt and wait till you have a few cooks under your belt Use a disposable aluminum pan with foil in it and it will double as a drip pan and pan to pull your butt in. I cover my bottom drip pan with foil   I cover everything with foil even the top of the wood chip holder. About your MES. The displayed temp is seldom what it is on the rack you  are using. Mine cooks 20 to 30 degrees hotter than shown. You need a dual probe thermometer insert one probe in the butt away from the blade bone but in the thick part of the butt. Use the other to monitor at the cooking location. If the controller is off tell Masterbuilt you want a replacement. You will not need to send the old one back./ The controller is one of the 2 parts that can fail after your warrantee is out of date. Save it for a spare. It did not take me long to find out that I needed to invest In a A-MAZ-N smoke  generator fill it once with pellets and it will smoke for 9 or more hours. Todd Johnston is a frequent contributor and the best friend a new smoker can have . He invented and brought to market several accessories that will make your cook easy. http://www.amazenproducts.com/default.asp  good luck and if you have questions someone will help you out. PS. I talked to the folks at Masterbuilt and as good as they are at customer service and they are good they don't know how to use their smoker.


----------



## raspy87 (Nov 3, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance but what is an AMNPS?


----------



## jted (Nov 3, 2013)

AMNPS is short for the A-Maz-n pellet smoker. http://www.amazenproducts.com/default.asp YOUR BEST FRIEND


----------



## jted (Nov 3, 2013)

The AMPS is the apparatus that holds the wood pellets. People will make you think they are hard to light but if you follow the instructions you should have no problems. Like most men I needed to try before  I read the instructions since then my only problem is turning it off.


----------



## 2010ultra (Nov 3, 2013)

smoking a pork picnic right now katie, i started it at 10 am this morning. im thinking its going to take around 8-8.5 hours. i did my rub yesterday and let it sit in the fridge overnight, then took it out about an hour before i was going to put it on. im currently smoking at 225-250 degrees. its been smoking for around 4.5 hours and my internal temp is sitting at 155 degrees.













smoker pics 025.jpg



__ 2010ultra
__ Nov 3, 2013


















smoker pics 026.jpg



__ 2010ultra
__ Nov 3, 2013


----------



## acres87 (Nov 3, 2013)

Katie thanks for your question I learned a bunch.  I would agree with those that say "dinner will be served at....", is a big mistake.  I've been "burned" a couple times.


----------



## aneander (Nov 3, 2013)

Something I found works really well, about an hour or more before the meat is done, place in a 9x13 pan and put about 1/2" apple juice in the bottom, tent with foil and finish in the oven.  This will help bring some moisture back into the meat.  Tried this on my last smoke (exact same meat from Sam's) and it worked beautifully


----------



## katemail13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Again, thanks everyone!  I think I'm ready.  The shoulders are rubbed, wrapped in plastic and sitting in the fridge to go into the smoker first thing tomorrow morning.













2013-11-3_Pork_Shoulders_1.1_rubbed.jpg



__ katemail13
__ Nov 3, 2013






I guess I need to invest in a probe-type thermometer.  I will just be poking in the old instant-read for the time being.  I am very grateful for everyone's help!

Katie


----------



## estewartsc (Nov 3, 2013)

Katie
U've received  great advise.
Pulled pork is a wonderful meat. And a Ton of fun!!
It does take a long time.
Consider looking at competition BBQ web sites.
But here's a couple more
Wood chips, chunks, splits is personal preference How much smoke flavor,  much or how little You want
Then the next question is Sauce keep looking! :-)
KEEP HAVIN FUN with QUE:yahoo:
Eric


----------



## daves1811 (Nov 3, 2013)

katemail13 said:


> Again, thanks everyone!  I think I'm ready.  The shoulders are rubbed, wrapped in plastic and sitting in the fridge to go into the smoker first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Katie,

Looks great.  Do you have bone in shoulders.  I bought my first shoulder pack from Costco and they were bone out, so I bought twine and tied the end closed to give a good even cook.  Might want to try if you're in the same boat as me.

As far as a digital thermometer, I recommend the Maverick ET-732, decent setup and hasn't failed me.  Make sure to probe it away from the bone and don't push it all the way thru.

Good luck and if you got questions during your smoke let us know and keep those QView pics coming!


----------



## ozzie221 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi Katie,
                The long smoke times at 225 degrees produce some great product. But the times are really long for us as we are using a stick burner. We typically inject the butts, rub them and put them in the fridge overnight. We then run the smoker at 275 degrees with a large water pan which cuts the time down quite a bit. Lots of folks will argue the next step, but after the internal temp gets to about 150 degrees we either wrap or pan them until it hits the finish temperature that you want. 

                If there is one thing that I have learned about smoking, there is no absolute right way to cook, as lots of methods will get you some great Q. But there are a couple of completely wrong ways to run a cook. Don't worry though, the folks in this group would never steer you wrong...


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 3, 2013)

katemail13 said:


> Again, thanks everyone!  I think I'm ready.  The shoulders are rubbed, wrapped in plastic and sitting in the fridge to go into the smoker first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Katie since you don't have the thermometer yet use your probe type but when it gets close grab the bone and wiggle it when it feels like it will slip right out the butt will be done and another thing they more than likely will not finish at the same time. When they get done wrap them in foil then an old towel and place them in a warm dry cooler for at least an hour this will allow the juices to get redistributed and result in a better final product


----------



## gimmeharmony (Nov 4, 2013)

I injected my last shoulder with Angry Orchard Apple Ginger Hard Cider.  I'd recommend doing that!  My family thought it was the best pulled pork I've ever made.

Have fun and keep track of your process and recipes.  It is too easy to forget the things you do and not be able to replicate the amazing bbq you can make.

Have fun!


----------



## katemail13 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you all for all the help and suggestions! 

7:00 am, and MAN, was it cold outside!  I wasn't sure how the smoker would do in the cold, but it turned right on, and heated up fairly quickly.

7:30 am - I put some chips into the chip tray.

7:50 am - Put the shoulders into the smoker, and adjusted the temperature.  For my first smoke, I chose 225°. The photo below was taken when I first put them in.













2013-11-4_Pork_Shoulders_1.1_in_smoker.jpg



__ katemail13
__ Nov 4, 2013






10:45 am - Put more chips into the chip tray.  These will be the last chips I add.  I couldn't help but peek inside - they seem to be forming a crust.  The smell is already killing me!

More later.

Katie


----------



## cekkk (Nov 4, 2013)

Looks good, I hope you enjoyed the final product.  I'm still very new at this but have an MES 30 and have learned quite a bit.  First of all, be flexible.  There is very little that is cast in stone about this smoking business.  Here are a few things that helped me get started.

Get a Maverick 732 and count on its "barbecue" reading.  Learn where to set your smoker's temp to get it where you want it to be.  With me it varies a lot due to our weather Yesterday it was 40s and windy.  A setting of 240 was giving me a Maverick reading of 225 - 235, perfect for my ribs.  But hours later when the wind died down I had to cut the setting way back as it was rising into the 250s.  Here are pics of them with Jeff's rub before going into the smoker and right after taking them out seven hours later.













IMG_0028.JPG



__ cekkk
__ Nov 4, 2013


















IMG_0029.JPG



__ cekkk
__ Nov 4, 2013






Next time I'll stop at six hours.

As for the wood chip tray, mine sticks.  I spray it and the runners in the smoker with Pam before turning on the smoker.  Axle grease probably would work better but might affect the product a tad, lol. 

I just discovered what the water tray is for, granite rocks.  I believe it really helped with heat loss/recovery the one time I opened the door yesterday.  I never recovered so fast before when using water or nothing at all.  If you rock it, cover with foil to keep things neat.

Your smoker's max temp setting is 275.

Don't soak your chips.  If you have trouble getting the chips started, here's what I've begun doing.  I fill the chip cylinder with chips, set them on the stove three or so minutes until they're smoking and the put it back into the smoker and dump them.  I got smoke all day long yesterday with just one regular refill and about a fourth of a fill the last hour.

You might also keep a smoker diary in your documents to refer to later because you'll be doing different meats and if you're like me you won't remember everything you did or didn't do right.

Happy smoking.


----------



## katemail13 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi, all.  The shoulders are almost to the right internal temp - maybe another hour.  Would it be best to shred it right away (after it cools a bit), or better to put it in the refrigerator over night, and shred it in the morning?  If I should put it in the fridge, would I foil-wrap it, or what?

Thanks!

Katie


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 4, 2013)

Personally I like to pull them while they are still hot after the hour or so rest in the warm dry cooler


----------



## jesse t (Nov 4, 2013)

Pineywoods said:


> Personally I like to pull them while they are still hot after the hour or so rest in the warm dry cooler


me too


----------



## katemail13 (Nov 4, 2013)

Here's the first one, which I've wrapped in foil, and placed in the oven (for lack of a warm, dry cooler).  I couldn't get it into the foil fast enough, as my husband keeps wanting to pick at it.  It smells and tastes amazing!  I will pull it after an hour or so, as recommended.  Hopefully the second shoulder will also be done cooking some time tonight.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















2013-11-4_Pork_Shoulders_3.1_finished.jpg



__ katemail13
__ Nov 4, 2013






Katie


----------



## flyboys (Nov 4, 2013)

Looks like a success, enjoy it!  I've had them finish several hours apart, so don't start to panic if it's taking too long.


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice bark!


----------



## jted (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice work. You might try some Finishing sauce on some of the meat to see if you like it. This will enhance the flavor and restor some moisture. Looken good.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/51933/soflaquers-finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork


----------



## bus1982 (Nov 6, 2013)

Looks like a success! Always cover the chip loader, drip trays, etc with foil as clean-up is a nightmare without it. My first several smokes in my MES 40 were done without foil and while everyone else was in a food coma I was scrubbing away! I see you only put in the racks you were cooking on, good job as this also eliminates things that need to be washed.

As far as the time goes, I run my shoulders overnight and with the MES we can get away with that because it regulates the temperature very well. I will usually start the smoker about 9pm have the meat in by 10 or 10:30pm. I use the factory thermometer in the meat and I also put a second thermometer into another spot in the meat because I don't trust the factory. They are usually several degrees off from each other. When they both read 195-205 I check the meat by wiggling the blade to make sure it is done. I add chips about every 3 hours for the duration of the smoke. I have used water in the pan every time, not sure why some people commented not to over complicate things your first few times? I fill the water pan to the fill line (about 1/3 full) and I don't need to add any more water throughout. The pan catches some of the drippings so it never dries out. It may extend cook time a little due to the fact that water absorbs heat, but I think it also helps stabilize temperatures for a long cook time. Could be wrong, I have only been doing this since April!

Also, next time you smoke anything, throw some baking potatoes on the top rack for about 3-4 hours in the smoke. Before you put them in, wash them and prick them with holes. Rub with vegetable oil and sprinkle with sea salt. Check them after a few hours to make sure the skins aren't getting too tough. As soon as you can easily stick a fork into them take them out and mash them in a foil pan with butter, sour cream, cheese, bacon, chives to taste. Add a little milk to moisten. Sprinkle the top with a little more cheese and some of the same rub you put on your pork. Put back in the smoker for an hour or so while your meat is resting. Amazing side dish that we do every time we smoke something!


----------



## smoking in nye (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi,

I have a question regarding how  you smoked your pork shoulders in the Masterbuilt. Did you place the shoulder in the aluminum pan or was the empty pan placed on a lower rack? I tried a 6lb shoulder yesterday, in the pan, had the temp set @ 250 degrees (started it at 9:30am) finally was done at 2:00am close to 17 hours cooking time. I have done larger shoulders placed directly on the shelf and they took about 14 hours @ 235 degrees. I am wondering if having the shoulder in the pan slowed down the cook time (way down). Like you I cover most surfaces with foil to ease clean up.

Thanks much,

Bill


----------



## jted (Nov 10, 2013)

SMOKING  The pros will tell you that every piece of meat cooks differently. with that  said  I think that cook time was long. My wife would be on me hard because I would have expected it sooner. I cook on the second shelf on the grill itself. I put a 14x10"nonstick baking pan under the butt. I am lazy so I line the drip pan with foil. My cook temp.is at 250 and smoke with a AMNPS.  I pre heat the smoker to 275 before I place the meat in.  I have the Drip pan in when I do this It is fairly heavy and helps the heat to be stable  The AMNPS is  filled with a mix of oak and hickory. It smokes hard till the internal temp is160-165. By then the meat is stalling or about to. Foil it up and replace the probe for the duration. I pull mine at 200 and let it sit warped in a towel It is still cooking and will go to 205. I let it sit for over a hour and then pull the bone shred and add my finishing sauce. Not a whole lot maybe 6 oz. I like many others feel the butt is better the day after. I will often add some sauce after I reheat what I am going to serve.


----------



## katemail13 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi, Smoking_in_nye - I smoked these shoulders right on the racks, with no pans.  I did cover the water pan, and the drip pan with foil, for easier cleaning later.  My smoker has 4 racks, but I pulled out the 2 I wasn't using, and put the shoulders in the bottom and second-from-top positions.  They came out beautifully. 

Katie


----------



## teebob2000 (Nov 26, 2013)

Looks like you did a great job, Katie!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 (My daughter's name, AND you even spell it right, too!)

After getting "burned" a couple of times trying to time getting the meat done in X-number of hours, and finding you CANNOT tell the meat when it's done, I now always smoke starting late at night for dinner the following day.

You may not need it, but here are a couple threads you may find helpful...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/57139/basic-pulled-pork-smoke

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/51933/soflaquers-finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork


----------



## katemail13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks, teebob!  I'm glad to hear that your daughter spells her name correctly, too.  There are so many of those 'other' Katys out there!  He he he.

Thank you, also for the links.  I would like to try some finishing sauce, so that'll be very helpful! 

Happy week-after-Thanksgiving!

Katie


----------



## teebob2000 (Dec 1, 2013)

katemail13 said:


> Thanks, teebob!  I'm glad to hear that your daughter spells her name correctly, too.  There are so many of those 'other' Katys out there!  He he he.
> 
> Thank you, also for the links.  I would like to try some finishing sauce, so that'll be very helpful!
> 
> ...


Happy post-Thanksgiving to you as well.

The finishing sauce makes a WORLD of difference.  You can judge your audience as far as amount of red pepper to add in.  For a more general crowd (larger parties), I add about the specified amount.  If I have eaters who I know like heat, I've added 1.5x the listed ratio.  If you use a sweet BBQ sauce like I make at home, the heat and sweet is awesome.  Also, I don't bother with the bottle, I just heat in a saucepan, whisk it up good and then splash it over the pulled meat and it works fine.

Finally, I recommend "bear claw" type utensils to help with the pulling.  I found if I use regular forks, my hands get fatigued trying to pull a large-size (7-8 lbs plus) shoulder, much less the 2 I'll make for a big party.

Happy smoking!

Tom


----------

